# BEA head



## Blkls (May 9, 2012)

So I have a complete BEA head off an 04 225 horse TT, I have no idea what it's worth, I am looking to sell it but I don't know what to ask. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Blkls (May 9, 2012)

Anybody? Little help?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

If you ask this question in the TT mk4 forum instead you will probably have a better chance of getting an answer. Those people are more familiar with that car.:thumbup:


----------

